# Bill Starr - Glenn Pendlay 5x5



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2007)

Bill Starr - Glenn Pendlay 5x5 - Periodized Version, Dual Factor Theory


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 23, 2007)

Covered in the FAQ already.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2007)

and?


----------



## r00kie (Aug 23, 2007)

but the faq is not "sticky" yet


----------



## danny81 (Aug 23, 2007)

can u do cardio on this routie?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2007)

actually cardio is done by HIIT training danny. It was  one of my questions too. I wouldnt go too hard on cardio though.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 24, 2007)

what kind of HIIT?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2007)

I prefer bike, as it's more measurable.


----------

